# Cheap band Websites: what are they?



## riana (Dec 6, 2012)

Who can advise some site where newly created band can promote its music? As we have founded our band, but we still do not know how to make it popular. One of my friends surfed the internet and came across very useful website artistecard.com. With the help of this site we created our EPK (Electronic Press Kit), FB and iPhone Apps without the help of expensive Web Masters and Designers. By the way, EPK costs only from $5. Maybe someone knows some other websites, something like reverbnation, something cheap and affordable.


----------

